# RIP Marie



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I lost my heart horse today... As horribly painful and crushing this feeling is, I know she is at peace and no longer in any pain. RIP my sweet girl


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

So sorry 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you very much. It was so sudden and I had no other choice but to end her suffering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your mare. Many of us have gone through the same loss. It's never easy. Cherish your memories of her. I'm sure she gave you great joy during her life with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

:frown_color: So sorry, It's really hard to lose someone that you love


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sorry to hear it.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It gets better.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences. I lost my best boy suddenly, so understand your shock, as well as relief that she's out of pain.

It doesn't get better, we just learn how to live with the loss. Time helps, but I can't tell you how much because it's different for each of us.

Godspeed, good mare.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'm still in shock that she's no longer here in body. After 11 years I was not expecting her to leave so soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

